# Predator Impact on Deer herd



## gwc15000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone know of existing data coyotes have on deer herd for a 5 to 10 year period? Also, would like to know estimated number of coyotes per acre before the coyotes are reduced/eliminated and after. I am looking for info to present to farmers and land owners in Tennessee to gain rights to coyote hunting for Jan and Feb after deer season ends on Dec 31st.

Glenn


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum gwc15000. I don't know about deer herds but the AZ game and fish may have some data on the antelope herds in northern AZ. Coyotes were decimating the herds for years, killing all the fawns as they were being born, And usually the doe giving birth too.


----------



## gwc15000 (Sep 9, 2011)

My son in law came across a post some (he could not remember) that showed a trail cam that showed an adult deer with a load of bite marks on his back legs and then as more images were captured coyote(s) attacking and eventually killing the deer. I will look at the AZ game to see if there is any useful info i can use also, thanks so much for the lead. I would like to know if anyone has anything relating to deer impact. Especially fawn impact.

Thanks youngdon!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem Glenn, I know it's not about deer but thought it might give you a start. They may have data on deer impact also. They have always been pretty helpful to myself and others needing info. www.azgfd.gov


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If hunting around here is any indication then yes. I've seen 5 coyotes in the last week skulking in and around my farm alone. I've seen a total of 5 does. Kinda scary actually. Good luck and welcome Glenn !!	Tom


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Up here and other places that have a healthy Black Bear population are a bigger problem then coyotes as far as preying on newborns in the spring.


----------



## gwc15000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks bones and hassell. Don't have any bears in my area that i am aware of. Most of the chatter I have read from biologists indicates that coyotes don't have a negative impact because they help keep the deer population down. If you have a low deer population already then they consider it a negative impact. Hmmmm...well, crop farmers may not want to increase deer population unless they are leasing the land for hunters. Cattle ranchers obviously don't want the critters around because they impact not only deer but their newborns as well. Fish and game is fine with everything because the predators keep everything in check as far as population. There are some exceptions of course. Yet no closed season on coyote hunting season....Alabama and TN does have a ton of deer tho.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to try and hone in on ranchers that specialize in smaller cattle, say like sheep and goats. Not sure what TN has as far as those populations go but Central MO was pretty high on both if I remember right.

Making a presentation to row crop farmers who often generally hate deer, especially whitetail might be counterproductive.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome gwc15000 I to have seen those trail camera photo's but can't for the life of me find where!! I'll keep looking.


----------



## gwc15000 (Sep 9, 2011)

that is a great idea ebbs...i will do that...i know we have some around our area in lower Tn and upper Alabama for sure. Actually i am really surprised that there is not many members from AL and TN. Now that pigs have become open season all year long we may see more.

Mattuk, if you find them please let me know. Probably better chance of remembering than my son in law. lol.


----------

